# المنتدى منتدى أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى قسم أخبار وإعلانات المنتدى بيان إداري:  تم ترقيةالاخ gsm_bouali الى مراقب والاخ abde rahim الى مشرف الف مبروك

## mohamed73

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم    الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله    نظراً للجهود المبذولة مؤخراً من قبل بعض الأعضاء فقد قررت إدارة المنتدى   ترقية كل من  الأعضاء التالية   gsm_bouali  *مراقب  منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية و  السوفتويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول *           abde rahim  * مشرف باقسام الكمبيوتر والأنترنت والبرامج *          نتمنى لهما التوفيق في هذه المهمة

----------


## GSM-AYA

الف مبروك  
بالتوفيق لهما

----------


## seffari

الف مبروك  بتوفيق للجميع

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

ياربـ تتوفقو فى عملكمـ
ونشوفكمـ دائما بالمواضيع المميزة والمتابعاتـ السريعة على أقسامكمـ

----------


## gsm_bouali

شكرا لكم على هذه التيقة  
إنشاء الله نكون عند حسن الظن

----------


## king of royal

الف مبرووووووووووووووووووووووووك

----------

